# WMA Pheasants



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think I have shot a pheasant this late in the season before. I had a good walk with the dog this morning looking for birds. My Labrador got up 3 Roosters this morning and I got 2 of them. This year has actually been a lot of fun with the release program the DWR, SFW and private individuals contributed to. Thanks again to all of those that brought back a Pheasant hunt to Utah. There have been tons of people participating in this hunt this year, from the WMA's to the WIA areas and the waterfowl management areas. People have really taken an interest in this hunt this year. It's good to see so many people out and about after the birds.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I don't think I have shot a pheasant this late in the season before. I had a good walk with the dog this morning looking for birds. My Labrador got up 3 Roosters this morning and I got 2 of them. This year has actually been a lot of fun with the release program the DWR, SFW and private individuals contributed to. Thanks again to all of those that brought back a Pheasant hunt to Utah. There have been tons of people participating in this hunt this year, from the WMA's to the WIA areas and the waterfowl management areas. People have really taken an interest in this hunt this year. It's good to see so many people out and about after the birds.


Yeah tons of people , maybe they should take notice and realize pheasants are still very popular and valuable to the state .


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I think they have taken notice over the last several years with the pheasants. This year I have seen more people out hunting them and longer into the season. It definitely has gotten more popular again this year.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

This is my first year and I'm hooked. Hopefully the DWR continues this or a similar program, I don't want to to go to a pheasant farm! 
If the WMA's could be breeding grounds instead of put and take area's, that would be even better.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goonsquad said:


> This is my first year and I'm hooked. Hopefully the DWR continues this or a similar program, I don't want to to go to a pheasant farm!


 Exactly! For how inexpensive a small game license is, you would pay a hell of a lot more at a pheasant farm for pen raised birds. All the birds I have found (I should say my dog found) have all been great flyers too.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I would really like to see more land purchased and plant for pheasant habitat to go along with the program. They have made some big changes on some of the ones they have been working on and it's much more enjoyable to hunt.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope they continue with this program, my boy and I shoot two this morning. What a great way to spend a Saturday!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

cklspencer said:


> I would really like to see more land purchased and plant for pheasant habitat to go along with the program. They have made some big changes on some of the ones they have been working on and it's much more enjoyable to hunt.


This is what I want even more. If they would purchase more habitat throughout the state by some means and create some habitat it would be great and more sustainable .


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Are all WMA's open to extended season?


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

All the WMAs are open to extended season along with walk in access properties.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Avery Cook said:


> All the WMAs are open to extended season along with walk in access properties.


Will they be releasing birds this week on all the property's or just some and will they be releasing them tomorrow?


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Will they be releasing birds this week on all the property's or just some and will they be releasing them tomorrow?


Pheasants will be released on properties included in the DWR's pheasant release map, in roughly the same proportions as in previous weeks (more hunters in an area generally equals more birds released). The birds will be released to allow for a Thanksgiving day hunt.

The pheasant release map is at: http://utahdnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/OnePane/main/index.html?appid=d9cdaafac23a49f7855ed56ffd1173ff


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

What am I missing about using this map- to me it looks like any other map -


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

There should be a bullseye marking each release location that you can click on for a little more info. Are the bullseyes not showing up for you?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I had to enlarge it to get the info on the areas to show up when clicked on.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I can enlarge it until I can see my tractor in my side field- nada


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Packfish said:


> I can enlarge it until I can see my tractor in my side field- nada


 Try clicking on the blue areas around the red bulls eye


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Blue area? red bulls eye ? I have neither


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

http://utahdnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/...5ed56ffd1173ff 

Is this the map your looking at?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes- maybe it's something to do with the computer


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hunting

Try this one and go to the hunting tab, it will say hunting info,and then to upland game then it should have pheasant release sites.Click on it.


----------

